# The lies of the munich security conference 2021



## notimp (Feb 19, 2021)

The Munich Security conference this year is an unmitigated disaster.



'Moderators' are bootlickers.

Biden is a liar.
Points of contention: Platitudes and old stories. And when he thinks he has an emotional hook, he doubles down. Nothing new. But selling undoing US actions of the past four years as progress. As flipping hard as he can. His speech is emotional. But void of zero new commitments, and zero progress or future outlook. Be glad if you get back to Obama era foreign policy. (in the west, not in regards to china.) And listen to one of his emotionally crafted tales, where he lies most emphasis, on the emotion. Dont go into the details, you'd only be disappointed.

Btw. does anyone know what "the richness of our shared democratic values" means at this point in time? "Democratic progress is under assault" - what democratic progress? Looking at the bright city on a hill, that is the US.

Tedros Adhanom is a liar.
edit: Points of contention: Responsibility delegation. On everything. And where does the responsibility for all mishaps in the WHO lie with? With the US, and them not wanting to lead globally anymore. So the only thing thats not going to change, for sure. Well I guess, the WHO could have done nothing differently, with that being their main problem..... Its not the financing he said. The more he lies, the more he gets into a groove. He really likes to hear himself speak, after while, it seems...

Antonio Guterres is the biggest liar.
edit: Points of contention: His only aim is to create an allincomposing tale in which giving the UN more responsibility is the clear solution. Towards that aim, he throws every thing into an argument that is a guilt trip. Complaining about inaction, stifled action, action (people voting in demagogs - mostly because they are nationalist). The struggle for womens rights. SDGs aren't on track (that might have to do with there being 17 of them, several of which are contradictory in implementation). The behavior in cyberspace is off the hook. He is the moral instance. But only in his head. No one has listened to the UN for centuries, and him instructing NGOs to get funding at events that he helmed to play "the vanguard we need" to convince global leaders to get on board with the zero emissions by 2050 goal maybe what was needed, but utterly undemocratic. He plays out 'the US leaving the START' treaty, as if it had been an unmotivated move - that was not in the interest of the US.

Then he pronounces the UN to be the first acting towards unification and being for a truly global vaccination plan. Ehhhm... So he is going to make the calls to Pfizer? So he is providing the funding? So he is responsible in regards to the political games that are already played over who is getting what amount - for what in exchange? Just asking... Also, this issue is a self runner - it is acknowledged, that we have to suppress Covid worldwide - otherwise uncontrolled spread will always be a possibility thats costly to deal with. So why the heck make the moral argument on this - oh, because it puts you in the moral authority role... Nothing too low at this point I guess. Appeal to people feeling shame, over appealing to their own rationality. But at least he will restrain himself from spearheading anything in that regard, but lend his support towards the G20. Then what the eff is that animated speech going to do? Convince pharmaceutical companies to opensource patents? No - he will lend his full support, towards the talks. For that he expects nothing less than standing ovations.

Then he is on the 2050 goal for zero emissions again, and is very glad that over 60% of the world has committed to net zero by 2050 - but no word on how that pressure was built up, in the first place. Also no word on that they'd have to sell the same public they addressed with 'NGO initiatives' on having to up their contributions from the Paris climate accords - because they were insufficient. The 2050 net zero goals are roughly oriented on the Paris climate accord in the first place.

In addition to that he wants to ease global tensions and foster diplomacy "for peace" (remind me, who is at war currently?) Oh, no its not about peace, its about global security! "Our world can not afford a world, where the two largest economies split the globe into two camps". Is that historic knowledge? Or just the moral instance speaking, because the last time I checked the UN had zero influence on changing US behavior. And chinas? Are you kidding me?

Not a single agenda he is throwing his weight behind in the end is well suited to the UN - but if you are in a role, where you only have to play the worlds moral instance - with platitudes that were around for for effing years - and paying young people to create de facto revolutions in their own countries, if they dont commit to emission reduction fast enough - you can be anything you can imagine. And imagining things he can.

And what about domestic violence?! And cyberspace! The UN can imagine responsibility of someone else, or undefined in so many sectors.

A second later he is preventing the third world war - and championing the ban of autonomous weapons that the US is not willing to sign - an agenda more than 10 years old - and where nothing I ever read on the topic had been produced by the UN.

Oh and gender equality and racial justice. (Works as global population reduction, and something entirely else in the US I guess - but guess what, he is fighting for it in the US and in africa with the same intension... If you believe the verbal bravado, nay fortitude, of his words.)

And the rights of future generation, and...

... and we dont need more international bodies. No... just the UN to be the leader on 17 SDGs and more.

Oh, and with the UN the first world war would have been prevented. Surely. That was caused by no multilateralism. And as we all know, the response to that was the UN being formed. Oh, wait - it was not...

Others are still up to speak.

Should only be a three hour event this year (because of Covid), will go over many of their lies in detail. (Give me a day or so.)

To be edited.

US position: Europe can fend for itself, our attention is in the far east.

EU position: We are trying.

WHO position: We are not the problem, money is not the problem, US not leading more is the problem.

(Gates: Vaccination gap between rich an poor nations will be 6-8 months, thats an achievement. (At least thats information to work with...))

UN position: Every PR message you can think of. Nothing more.

Moderator: Boot lick, boot lick, boot lick, now over to my female co-moderator. Also Bojo will speak later, because he... wasnt quick enough to get on the first panel.... here is your honorary price Mrs. Merkel....

Merkel: We need global trade. Commitments to Vaccine production for the world (Covax (US commited as well, but not much.)) On SDGs: Only possible to be reached with international cooperation. Prospects of multilateralism are a lot better than in the past (Biden administration are taking steps (Paris climate agreement, WHO, New Start agreement, new talks on Iran. (So every crisis the US produced in the first place. So wow!). More defense spending. We are in Afghanistan, and prepared to stay longer. Commited to NATO but also to European defense policy. They are complementary. Not compeating, we swear. Increased commitment in Africa. Supporting G5 Sahel initiative. Taking on more diplomatic responsibility in Lybia. (US not interested in a positive outcome for the people on the ground (winning against Russia more of a priority for them)). On Ukraine nothing changed. For years. (Russia caused hybrid conflicts, to get their way. (Nothing new.)) We need a coordinated agenda towards China. (Feeling the dependencies.) Hope put into talks in COVAX or the G7. Global funds (World bank, IMF) must be strengthened again. All we broadly agree on with the US is values. There is a lot to do. We are ready for a new chapter in transatlantic relations, (the US is not - not her words.  ).


Macron: How the transatlantic partnership can be useful: Europe and US would need an effective multilateralism for climate, to preserve democracies, and more specifically, when we are talking about freedom of speech, and no online hate (the f*ck?) - which is why we need to regulate multinational internet companies (ah!). Africa - restructuring african debt. Vaccines also used to play political games (nothing new). Need to rebuild security architecture (he is talking about NATO, no - really). Need dialogue with russia. Same international security cooperation pledges as Merkel. Also mentions Iran. Ends on Cyber, cyber. (US likes very much).
...

Moderator is doing mindgames. "This is seen by some as the EU moving away from the US." No - this is seen by everyone as a continuation of the US moving away from transatlantic relations.
Macron answers: Would like US more invested, please - we are doing our homework, pleeeeeease!? (On an issue, that the US made an issue (EU has to pay more... We are not interested in the middle east anymore..)
"No, the US has become a pacific power." Correct. He is spelling it out for the sloooooooow folks.


And thats it - the TV stations are out (time window is over).

What follows (online only):
Attract packages PR from the transatlantic lobby.
"The next segment is dedicated to the EU and NATO!" Now Von der Leyen is allowed to speak. Bootlicks the US being back. Then a whole lot of nothing.

What 'could' drive our global agenda:

- Climate change (Europe -55% emission reduction already till 2030 -)
- Digital world (democracy challenges), storming on the US Capitol was a turning point, we have to do something. (Reign in Big Tech) Invites US to join EU ruleset on online privacy protection. BWHAHAHAHAHHA!"
- More bootliking on common values, we need to lead the way against chinese and russian influence.

Now more PR from the Koerber foundation. (Ok, the most softballed question possible...  ) Blah answer of course. ("ACT accelerator, COVAX -" as concrete steps mentioned that are taken for a more inclusive and transatlantic, blah... and digital initiatives, and diversity, and... blaaaaah.)

Moderator is now fully US PR stooge: "Why not try to ram TTIP through again!?"

EU tried to set up a "Trade and technology council". This is how we can tackle the challenges! (We just havent heard back from the US yet...)

Charles Michel is wheeled in. Prepare for another 30 minutes of nothing but PR.
edit: "Values, prosperity and influence!" Heres your slogan, nobody asked for.
"We want to build back a better, fairer, and greener world for all!"
He doesnt stop.
"Together we are stronger!"
Ends with bootlicking for the US.

Most important common goals? First, to work together internationaly, because - eeeeh, no because. Second - digital agenda, because - eeeeh personal privacy and public integrity (US doesnt care...). "I think those are good examples." Aaaaaand (wait for it) geopolitical security.
--

Jens Stoltenberg - (Now it could get interesting again.. )
"I look forward to hosting the Nato summit later this year." Great. Nothingburger.

Nato wants to get more involved in political and economic warfare. (Wants more responsibility. Thats somewhat unexpected...)
More softball questions from our "Future leaders" (Future liars in important positions, that learn to lie like the best of them, when they are young - programs) from Munich. "What should NATO do in the next 10 years?".
Answer: Everything and quantum computing. BWAHAHAHA! 
Second softball question: RUSSIA IS USING COVID POLITICALLY! What would you do?

Stoltenberg: "We also want to use more disinformation!" (Ok, and 'strengthening resilience of our populations' - more inwards facing PR, great.)

NATO: EU is cooperating like a champ, its just - that the US isnt. (Well he is norwegian.........  ) But EU can not replace NATO, EU can not protect Europe. We need Europe and North America together. And back to bootlicking for the US again.


Moderator asking a question he thinks will be interesting for the 'broader public' - Nato and Climatechange - do you think thats SUPER!? "Yes, I very clearly see the relationship, and this is SUPER". Crisis creats threats. (At the end of this century. BTW. Africa sooner.) What an interesting and not at all formulaic question. So much individual thought went into that question, I'm sure. Because it was asked with the 'broader public' watching, in mind.


Now more PR rolls. "John Kerry has always shown his concern for the climate - he even met Thunberg!111!11!!"

"Welcome John Kerry!"

Kerry : "Thank you for making Climate change a front and center issue at the Munich Security conference!"
"Today in Texas it snowed!" "OMG!" (Sorry..  )
Talks about the future security impacts of migration flows as caused by climate change. (Using platitudes and trueisms. And PR talking points. "Decisive decade...' (COP November advertorial Leaders Summit advertorial.))


Munich Young Leader from Zimbabwe: "But what about africa?" (Very eloquently spoken. Probably because it was a statement and not a question, so it reflects back on her.)

Now a Young leader from Austria "A transatlantic partnership on climate (trade tariffs) would only _feel natural_!"
Kerry: "No, thanks." (Only if Europe moves back from financial regulations (tariffs).)
"Companies social responsibility PR will become "a good indicator" for all kind of actions!" (Wow!)

Young leader from Bangladesh: "30 mio people in Bangladesh might be displaced because of climate change, is the international community aware." Answer (very suprisingly!) - "Yes!"

Oh - young leaders are the KINGs at asking softball questions.  In his answer Kerry can even move all the way to the beginnings of the industrial revolution, the question is so open...  More COP November advertorial. Inclusiveness!"

"We are going to begin at the beginning, at least from my point of view!" (What?)



Saaaaaaaadly no more time for the North Stream pipeline question... Moderator sooo sad.

What a joke.
-

NOW Bojo is allowed to speak.

PR roll is doubled over - (no one checked their prerolls).

"The industry of pessimism has thrived, even here in Munich." "We are turning a corner." "We are pooling our resources again!" "America, undoubtedly is back as the leader of the free world!"

"The shared goals are to help the world!" "We all have lessons to learn, on what we do not want to repeat."

Bojo now is the guy, thats saving everyone from Covid, and the next Virus thread, because he has had Covid himself. Thats very plausible... And so personable!

"Britain helped to keep "global corporation" alive." (Not cooperation, corporation.  )

"Astra Zenica is best vaccine!" (Not.)

Bojo is the guy thats saving everyone from the next Covid by building an early warning system!

Recovery will be inclusive and green - horray! UKs aim is to rally as many countries as possible behind net zero by 2050 (== the UN position since Greta was dragged to Austria (just to give you a timeframe)). He thinks of his future tradingpartners in India and Africa, thats so heartwarming!

Collective security examples against the boogieman - russia.

More miletary spending (like everyone so far.)

No word on reigning in Big Tech.

"The purpose of investing in military is to enhance diplomacy." (Ah... good to know...)
("Now that the UK is not part of the EU anymore, we have more influence on our foreign policy, and we are planning to use it.")

UK were the first diplomatically intervening in Belarus (interesting), largest battlegrounp in estonia. Other historic examples of famous UK diplomacy, and more China bashing. And Navalny mentioned (afair for the first time at this 'security conference').

UK still honors its commitment for EU security, basically.

Final sentence. "I hope Europe notices how much it needs a US lead NATO now!".

Entrepreneural spirit for "changes in the future!" Lets create new open alliance for innovation and future "without regional confines"! (Invest in educating india!)

And thats it. End of program.

Moderator is very impressed with the intensity that climate change has been addressed by all of the speakers. Again, he is openly lying to you at this point.

All of this is manufactured.

Dont believe it? Watch it.

The PR event, that talked about no outcomes of high level events.

Utter discrace.  But I guess, very informative - if you want to know how Propaganda works in Europe.

Here is what you are allowed to think - as brought to you in an event addressed to the 'common people'.

Not at all patronizing.

Also - whenever you hear the term "our future young leaders": run. Because within their circles not deviating from the official line is the prime selection criteria. They will lob you soft ball questions all day.


----------



## LegzRwheelz (Jan 7, 2022)

Well said.


----------

